# Bob Sikes 11/11/11



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Im going to hit Bob Siks with some fresh cut mullet. Going to catch some Menhaden and Croakers and butterfly them and put em on the bottom by the pillings. Ive heard some stories about Grouper and Bull Reds out there. Will let ya'll know in the morning.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

good luck i hope you bag one


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Didnt go. My Daughter wouldnt allow it. She's 3 and runs the house. lol, she had a little cold and fever and didnt want me to leave. But Im going Bonita fishing Sunday Morning.


----------

